# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  My Tears

## idenismilani

I hide my tears when I say your name,
but the pain in my heart is stil the same.
Though I smile and seem carefree,
there's no one who misses you more than me!!

----------


## Tulip

very nice buddy..

----------


## jimmi

Sad but very nice poetry

----------

